# micheldied's picture thread



## micheldied (Apr 21, 2010)

about time i placed all my photos in one thread.
not that anyone would want to see them,since they are all of crap quality.
but i thought I'd share anyway.
first I shall start with older pictures,all taken with lousy cameras.

my scolopendra subspinipes mutilans (yes,i know,not a tarantula,but might as well add it here)
















and then,my brachypelma smithiis.


----------



## micheldied (Apr 21, 2010)

pterinochilus murinus


----------



## micheldied (Apr 21, 2010)

and jack,the leopard gecko.


----------



## micheldied (Apr 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yfYAlGJUr7s&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yfYAlGJUr7s&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

handling my scolopendra subspinipes mutilans.


----------



## Draiman (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, your B. smithi have been growing pretty quick haven't they?!


----------



## micheldied (Apr 21, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Man, your B. smithi have been growing pretty quick haven't they?!


faster than i expected,the smallest has FINALLY molted again after 3 months.:clap:
the lasiodora parahybana has grown a lot quicker though,from the size of my pinky nail in september last year,it is now as big as the B. smithis (i just realized I'd been saying smithii with a double i all this time...).


----------



## Ariel (Apr 21, 2010)

None of the pictures are showing up. Did you move them?


----------



## micheldied (Apr 21, 2010)

Ariel said:


> None of the pictures are showing up. Did you move them?


you're right,hmmm...no i didnt move them.


----------



## micheldied (Apr 22, 2010)

are the pics showing now?

anyways,here's some i took yesterday when trying out my mom's new point and shoot...
please feel free to criticize.

singpore blue sling






one of the phlogiellus inermis i caught recently.











some others...


----------



## micheldied (Apr 22, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Micheldied, What were you scoling when handling that Thinklopendra subspinipes? Heck.............. I'd to it do.
> Anyway, nice collection you got going there- obt color is just downright amazing! Terry


what exactly is scoling?
thanks!yeah,she (I hope,I've never actually sexed any of my Ts) is very pretty.


----------



## Draiman (Apr 23, 2010)

micheldied said:


> what exactly is scoling?
> thanks!yeah,she (I hope,I've never actually sexed any of my Ts) is very pretty.


Lmao, switch "Sco" with "Think".

Anyway, that OBT is absolutely stunning - makes me wish I still had mine.


----------



## micheldied (Apr 23, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Lmao, switch "Sco" with "Think".
> 
> Anyway, that OBT is absolutely stunning - makes me wish I still had mine.


damn...LOL
didn't even realize...
thanks,shes a beaut,but she needs a better photographer..:}


----------



## micheldied (Apr 28, 2010)

OBT being an OBT...
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/km9muPxfOW4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/km9muPxfOW4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## micheldied (Apr 29, 2010)

Feeding video.
Sorry for my irritating sister and the darkness and crappiness of the video.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aeDvgffEYt4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aeDvgffEYt4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## micheldied (May 16, 2010)

More lame pics...


----------



## micheldied (May 22, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Bloody hell, next time I'm coming with you!


You should.:}
Though I usually find nothing...


----------



## Draiman (May 22, 2010)

micheldied said:


> You should.:}
> Though I usually find nothing...


Let me know the next time you head out


----------



## micheldied (May 28, 2010)

And here's my G. rosea.
She's full of character.:}





With flash...


----------



## micheldied (Jun 14, 2010)

Lasiodora parahybana, got this one as a pinhead sized sling last September.





My G. rosea.





And my pissed off OBT...


----------



## micheldied (Jun 23, 2010)

Some pics of my OBT, who tried to get out of the enclosure to tag me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jun 23, 2010)

Whoaaa, that obt is looking really orange.  Nice looking T's you got there.


----------



## micheldied (Jun 23, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Whoaaa, that obt is looking really orange.  Nice looking T's you got there.


Thank you.


----------



## micheldied (Jun 24, 2010)

Lasiodora parahybana feeding.





And my Haplopelma lividum, who decides to start living out of her burrow.


----------



## micheldied (Aug 1, 2010)

New Psalmopoeus Cambridgei from Gavin(Draiman)!
Evidently, my pics are nothing compared to his.
She's in the new exoterra that I got for free from my uncle.

























And two of my OBT.


----------



## Draiman (Aug 1, 2010)

Very nice setup! Let me know how she settles in.

Btw - if ever you want to sell/trade that OBT, you know who to go to.


----------



## micheldied (Aug 2, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Very nice setup! Let me know how she settles in.
> 
> Btw - if ever you want to sell/trade that OBT, you know who to go to.


I thought I remember you saying you didn't want an OBT... LOL
She's hugging the glass a lot, but she should settle in fine.


----------



## HAGAR (Aug 2, 2010)

I must say everybody has a very nice array of t's, some i have never even seen, i only just started with my first 2 t's being a brazilian red and white and a brazilian salmon pink birdeater, i found a few care sheets but they arent all to informative on how often they molt eat enc, does anyone here know anything about these 2 t's that i might find interesting ?


----------



## micheldied (Aug 2, 2010)

HAGAR said:


> I must say everybody has a very nice array of t's, some i have never even seen, i only just started with my first 2 t's being a brazilian red and white and a brazilian salmon pink birdeater, i found a few care sheets but they arent all to informative on how often they molt eat enc, does anyone here know anything about these 2 t's that i might find interesting ?


We all start small, but you got one of the largest.;P
I don't know what the red and white is, but the salmon pink would be lasiodora parahybana.
They grow pretty fast, are always out in the open, and pretty hardy.
Just feed what you think is appropriate, don't feed too often.


----------



## Draiman (Aug 2, 2010)

micheldied said:


> I thought I remember you saying you didn't want an OBT... LOL.


Lol well this one is particularly pretty :}


----------



## micheldied (Aug 3, 2010)

Draiman said:


> Lol well this one is particularly pretty :}


Well, throw me a little PM and we'll work something out.;P


----------



## micheldied (Oct 9, 2010)

Time for an update of the collection.

Lasiodora parahybana.











Pterinochilus Murinus.






Lampropelma violaceopes.
















Psalmopoeus cambridgei.


----------



## Terry D (Oct 9, 2010)

micheldied said:


> what exactly is scoling?
> thanks!yeah,she (I hope,I've never actually sexed any of my Ts) is very pretty.


Hi there, I don't know what the heck that could have been other than a major typo  Draiman's suggestion is probably right. I vaguely remember replying to a post but don't see it here. 

Very nice shots showing good color on the H lividum. :clap:

Cheers,

Terry

edit- Okay, after re-reading I remember it was a humorous attempt at botching/switching pieces words in a sentence. I do this every once in awhile. Very annoying to some. No intention to provoke, though. Peace (-;


----------



## micheldied (Oct 10, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Hi there, I don't know what the heck that could have been other than a major typo  Draiman's suggestion is probably right. I vaguely remember replying to a post but don't see it here.
> 
> Very nice shots showing good color on the H lividum. :clap:
> 
> ...



No problem.
Thank you!
She recently molted, wish she would come out and show off more of her blue.


----------



## micheldied (Dec 8, 2010)

P. Formosa (Thanks Gavin)










P. Subfusca





P. Miranda





T. Apophysis


----------



## micheldied (Jan 5, 2011)

T. Apophysis post molt.


----------



## micheldied (Jan 14, 2011)

P. Cambridgei






L. Violaceopes


----------



## micheldied (Jan 31, 2011)

New pics taken in my prototype light box.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow man, the new camera makes a difference.  You had nice pics before but now they're so much sharper


----------



## micheldied (Jan 31, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> Wow man, the new camera makes a difference.  You had nice pics before but now they're so much sharper


Thank you, the camera does make a difference.


----------



## pt127494 (Feb 1, 2011)

lividum is very vibrant nice T


----------



## micheldied (Feb 17, 2011)

P. Formosa molted.
Over 7 inches in leg span.


----------



## micheldied (Feb 28, 2011)

P. Murinus 1 day post molt. Already very defensive.


T. Apophysis 1 day post molt. The kicking has just begun.


----------



## micheldied (Mar 2, 2011)

P. Subfusca


P. Miranda(Unfortunately a male)


L. Parahybana post molt(Also a male...)


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 2, 2011)

Sweet pokie shots.


----------



## micheldied (Mar 2, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Sweet pokie shots.


Thanks. I was thinking no one viewed this thread. :8o


----------



## micheldied (Mar 31, 2011)

P. Subfusca


----------



## micheldied (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## micheldied (Apr 26, 2011)

More pokie....


----------



## micheldied (May 5, 2011)




----------



## micheldied (Jul 4, 2011)

It's been a while.
Poecilotheria Formosa.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jul 4, 2011)

That lividum is gorgeous! Nice pics!


----------



## micheldied (Jul 4, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That lividum is gorgeous! Nice pics!


Thank you! She is a beaut, too bad I rarely see her...


----------



## micheldied (Jul 6, 2011)

Theraphosa Apophysis.


----------



## fatich (Jul 6, 2011)

micheldied said:


> [/url]


:clap: woaaw awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## micheldied (Oct 15, 2015)

Almost 4 years since I last had any Ts...

The species I've wanted more than pretty much any other: Poecilotheria metallica





Also got a freebie... Brachypelma albopilosum(this thing is tiny!)


----------



## micheldied (Nov 19, 2015)

1" Monocentropus balfouri.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARspiders (Nov 19, 2015)

micheldied said:


>


Can I ask what T this is? I just started keeping T's and his one looks awesome with the red on black (it is red right? I am slightly colorblind)


----------



## micheldied (Nov 20, 2015)

ARspiders said:


> Can I ask what T this is? I just started keeping T's and his one looks awesome with the red on black (it is red right? I am slightly colorblind)


That's a juvenile Theraphosa apophysis. Yes it's kinda red on black. They look like this when younger, but as they grow they tend to look more like a huge brown spider than anything. They aren't quite as colorful when they're bigger.


----------



## micheldied (Jan 4, 2016)

New acquisitions.

Theraphosa Stirmi




Scolopendra sp. Hispaniola


----------



## Wg25 (Jan 6, 2016)

micheldied said:


> Some pics of my OBT, who tried to get out of the enclosure to tag me...


Wow....scary and gorgeous!


----------



## micheldied (Feb 3, 2016)

Theraphosa stirmi molting.





Damon diadema


----------



## micheldied (Feb 12, 2016)

Arano Polito; A dream no longer.


----------



## micheldied (Feb 15, 2016)

Pamphobeteus "Chicken Spider"
	

		
			
		

		
	




Theraphosa stirmi, freshly molted.


----------



## micheldied (Mar 8, 2016)

Pamphobeteus "Chicken Spider"


Some molts from the past week.


Cyriocosmus chicoi


C. perezmilesi


Poecilotheria "bara" male


P. subfusca female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## micheldied (May 26, 2016)

Lost my female P. metallica. It molted in an awkward position and never made it through. Can't let it go to waste.




On a lighter note.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## micheldied (Jun 9, 2016)

Damon diadema







Heterophrynus batesii


----------



## micheldied (Jun 19, 2016)

Phrynus exsul


----------



## micheldied (Dec 5, 2016)

Scolopendra gigantea and Creobroter gemmatus.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

